# Submitting uploaded documents to UKVI before Biometrics appointment?



## gailmargolis (Jun 23, 2018)

Hey y'all, I applied for second FLR(M) on mid-May and about to attend appointment next week. I'm uploading documents and came across this on the UKVCAS site:


> We have introduced the option to submit your uploaded documents to UKVI before your appointment takes place. This option will be available on the Document upload page until 48 hours before your appointment.


After I upload all my docs is it required to submit to UKVI *before* my appointment? What happens if I don't do this? I paid for the next-day decision so is it better to submit documents before the appointment? 

Also, just to clarify, at the biometrics appointment, they individually check corresponding hard copies of all your uploaded supporting documents (e.g. payslips, bank statements, letters of correspondence ), right? What to do if some of your supporting documents did not originally come in hard copy (e.g. payslips), do you just print out and take to the biometrics appointment?

Thanks!


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

They can actually see any documents you've uploaded whether or not you click the Submit button, but you should finish uploading and submit before the time stated. Someone else mentioned uploading with less than 48 hours remaining and the UKVCAS staff didn't see those documents at the appointment so they had to be uploaded again there. You should bring any documents with you to the appointment just in case something needs to be resubmitted. For most correspondence it's probably fine if it's not an original, as long as it's legible and perfectly clear, but you do officially need to scan originals of financial or employment documents.

I was extremely meticulous myself about scanning and uploading documents perfectly, and checking them after uploading, but at my appointment last year they said one document didn't come through correctly and had to be re-scanned. Sometimes they want them re-scanned to another section. So I always recommend bringing all documents with you just in case.


----------



## gailmargolis (Jun 23, 2018)

thanks very much @clever-octopus !! Just a quick followup regarding the issue of docs scanned to incorrect section - I am satisfying financial requirement based on employment (6 months payslips), do I upload bank statements+payslips+employer letter under section *Finances* section or *Sponsors/Employment* section ? I've uploaded the docs under both sections for now but I feel it may not be a good idea to scan same docs to multiple sections


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

All financial requirement evidence (bank statements, payslips, and employer letter) should be kept together in the same section. I've heard of people who had no trouble choosing either finances or employment, personally I put it under finances

Don't upload redundant documents to multiple sections. It's confusing


----------



## gailmargolis (Jun 23, 2018)

Thanks for the response!



clever-octopus said:


> All financial requirement evidence (bank statements, payslips, and employer letter) should be kept together in the same section. I've heard of people who had no trouble choosing either finances or employment, personally I put it under finances
> 
> Don't upload redundant documents to multiple sections. It's confusing


----------

